# Look Alikes - Post your observations!



## TJ_Burton (Jan 26, 2011)

*Do you ever look at a fish in your aquarium and wonder why it reminds you of something else?* 

I do; for the longest time I could not figure out what a Galaxy Rasbora (Celestial Pearl Danio) reminded me of. Every time I looked at one I thought "That is a cool little fish, but I can't quite put my finger on why it looks so familiar..."

So thus I decided to start a fun thread for comparing fish that look like other things (including other fish in this case).

I will start with my *Look Alike*

*Galaxy Rasbora (Celestial Pearl Danio)*









Reminds me of...

A miniature *Brook Trout *












Hahaha!
Play along or else... :icon_evil


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Not a fish but yeah... I find it Hilarius. 



MKO said:


>












Sad to think about it, but wow.


----------



## TJ_Burton (Jan 26, 2011)

That is hilarious! :hihi:

He would blend in perfectly at Red Lobster!


----------



## TJ_Burton (Jan 26, 2011)

Nobody else wants to play!?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

they arent that similar, but i have always thought that zebra danios look like`striped bass  i thought the cpd looks like brooke trout too


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

This thread is making me hungry for seafoooooood yummm


----------



## decoman (Nov 2, 2010)

wow these are strange


----------



## TJ_Burton (Jan 26, 2011)

orchidman said:


> they arent that similar, but i have always thought that zebra danios look like`striped bass  i thought the cpd looks like brooke trout too


I can see where you got it from!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

they kind of swim and school similar to the way schoolies ( small striped bass) do....


----------



## acropora1981 (May 30, 2010)

TJ_Burton said:


> *Do you ever look at a fish in your aquarium and wonder why it reminds you of something else?*
> 
> I do; for the longest time I could not figure out what a Galaxy Rasbora (Celestial Pearl Danio) reminded me of. Every time I looked at one I thought "That is a cool little fish, but I can't quite put my finger on why it looks so familiar..."
> 
> ...


Thats crazy!


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

TJ_Burton said:


> *Do you ever look at a fish in your aquarium and wonder why it reminds you of something else?*
> 
> I do; for the longest time I could not figure out what a Galaxy Rasbora (Celestial Pearl Danio) reminded me of. Every time I looked at one I thought "That is a cool little fish, but I can't quite put my finger on why it looks so familiar..."
> 
> ...


OMGLOL I think that same thing every time I look at my CPDs!!! I've even pointed it out to non-aquarium friends/family, too funny & too true hahaha


----------



## Loligo (Jan 25, 2011)

dirtyhermit said:


> OMGLOL I think that same thing every time I look at my CPDs!!! I've even pointed it out to non-aquarium friends/family, too funny & too true hahaha


Haha, me too! So funny. "How are my little trout doing this morning?"


----------



## VaultBoy (Nov 11, 2010)

This is a juvenile Snapper, an ocean fish found in the waters near where i live, they make really good eating and grow quite large, state record here is almost 6 foot but they are VERY slow growing fish @1m they are approx 50years old, but they are really good eating especially when under 1m long.

Years ago i had a S. American cichlid that looked just like it... i dont know what species it was but it was a beautiful fish.


----------



## acropora1981 (May 30, 2010)

VaultBoy said:


> This is a juvenile Snapper, an ocean fish found in the waters near where i live, they make really good eating and grow quite large, state record here is almost 6 foot but they are VERY slow growing fish @1m they are approx 50years old, but they are really good eating especially when under 1m long.
> 
> Years ago i had a S. American cichlid that looked just like it... i dont know what species it was but it was a beautiful fish.


Liiike.... this?










Its an eartheater (Geophagus) cichlid...there are many types...


----------



## TJ_Burton (Jan 26, 2011)

acropora1981 said:


> Liiike.... this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a cool comparison!


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

Ok, they are not fish but still one of them is kept by aquarists  Maybe the other one is too, but on a lead.

*Mangrove Red Land Crab*










*Rainbow Crab*










Swan


----------



## TJ_Burton (Jan 26, 2011)

Interesting - those crabs are fairly similar. Mind you there are a lot of crabs that look very similar


----------

